# Engine/transmission swap



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jbenard5 said:


> I' have a 2011 ltz with bad engine and a 2012 lt that was in mint condition until it was in an accident , will I need to change the ecm also or any other things ?
> View attachment 291305


Swap links and videos:








Anyone pulled the 1.4 in a driveway yet?


None that I know of specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic: These posts here might be some help too: How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build) Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs) TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP...




www.cruzetalk.com






Rebuild Videos:








2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo


Started making noises on lower end... car has 111K.... how hard is it to take motor out and rebuild ?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Jbenard5 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a 2011ltz with a bad engine, I also have a 2012lt that I can use as donor car. Can I put the engine and transmission into the 2011, I was told the engine will be no problem but the transmission my not work with the 2011 ecm.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

move the computers over too?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think you will succeed. The 2011 model was different in many ways, even for the swap I've done I had issues with the harness and many other small things. The VIN may also not work for certain trims. It will be a challenge to do it but with these electronics today you may end up in a road block that you won't be able to pass!


----------



## Jbenard5 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well I completed the engine swap. I only used the engine and wiring harness from the 2012 lt. I put it with the 2011 ltz's transmission and ecm. It started up first turn of the key and I haven't had any issues at all with anything yet, knock on wood it stays that way.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

nice.. that was quicker than I would have been. I have always been curious how much info is actually shared between the ecu and transmission. The tuner I work with said that if I wanted to swap to a manual on my diesel it shouldn't be an issue but he did not expound on it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jbenard5 said:


> Well I completed the engine swap. I only used the engine and wiring harness from the 2012 lt. I put it with the 2011 ltz's transmission and ecm. It started up first turn of the key and I haven't had any issues at all with anything yet, knock on wood it stays that way.


Did you document the process? Pictures? etc.


----------



## Jbenard5 (Oct 2, 2018)

These are the only photos I have of the swap during the process. If anyone has any questions as to how I did it or any questions feel free to ask. I'm definitely no expert, but I have some decent knowledge on the removal and replacing of the eng/trans process


----------

